# will anenomes eat any meat?



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

As it's just after christmas and I have a fridge full off leftover meat.

Will/can anemones eat turkey/pork or is it bad for them?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I would say not my first choice. It's cooked meat, not raw, and if it had any seasoning on it, it's hard to know what the impact might be on the anemone.
However someone may have tried........so maybe you will get real life experiences.

You need a dog! They will clean up Christmas leftovers!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*lol*

gonna have to agree on Cheryl ... u need a dog .......lol


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

I wouldn't even feed them cooked shrimp.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

not unless your anemone looks like this:


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> not unless your anemone looks like this:


Please include Spoiler Alerts !!


----------



## sully6956 (Oct 12, 2010)

Definitely a bad idea. The anemone would have a very tough time digesting the food. Would probably end up spitting it out and fouling your water. Also news don't exactly eat a lot. It would hardly put a dent in your leftovers. As others have said, you need a dog haha


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

TBemba said:


> Please include Spoiler Alerts !!


You know that's from Jedi right? Haven't seen Force yet so I get the anxiety!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> You know that's from Jedi right? Haven't seen Force yet so I get the anxiety!


I haven't seen the latest one either. I saw the first one on opening night. At the time my best friend was having his 10th birthday party. That was the movie.

Prolly wait til the new one comes out on video. Was never a huge fan


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

TBemba said:


> Please include Spoiler Alerts !!


*SPOILER ALERT!!*
Bobba Fett is still alive!!!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> *SPOILER ALERT!!*
> Bobba Fett is still alive!!!


http://jam.canoe.com/Movies/2016/01/02/22588966-wenn-story.html

why!!! you lied to me.....


----------

